# Keeping fruits fresh.



## Turkish (Oct 3, 2008)

I need a trick for keeping large amounts of fruit fresh for as long as possible. Does anybody have any advice or tips to give me?

I hate letting food go to waste and throwing it out.


----------



## bittersweetsymphony (Oct 10, 2008)

I've seen those green bags on informercials that supposedly keep fruits and vegetables fresher for way longer. Can't remember the name of them but maybe try searching for them on google or looking out for the informercial on tv.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Keeping fruit*



Turkish said:


> I need a trick for keeping large amounts of fruit fresh for as long as possible. Does anybody have any advice or tips to give me?
> 
> I hate letting food go to waste and throwing it out.


*Fresh fruit, by it's very nature, (lots of moisture), is highly perishable. Our forbearers realized that fresh fruit rotted quickly and used various methods of preservation such as canning and drying. One of the easiest methods is drying, (dehyrdrating... literally de-watering). Do a GOOGLE search of dehydrating food. Equipment can be very simple or quite complicated... your choice. Almost any fruit can be dried... some works better than others.*


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Canning and drying are your best bets. I dehydrate fruits and make my own trail mix.


----------

